

E-mail to Barack Obama Gets UK Teen Banned from U.S. - folz
http://mashable.com/2010/09/14/luke-angel-barack-obama-e-mail/

======
pbhjpbhj
>That said, Angel claimed that he was drunk when he wrote the e-mail, so he
might not be a long-term threat — but maybe you can never be too careful.

"I was drunk when I shot the guy Your Honour, so it doesn't count"

